#ubuntu-in 2017-07-17
<amitsharma928> Hi Folks, in Ubuntu 16.04 when I Right click..."Move to Trash" is not shown. I can't delete files using Delete key. Though <Shift> + <Delete> is working
#ubuntu-in 2017-07-19
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka
#ubuntu-in 2017-07-20
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka
<sonu_nk> how are you bro
<sonu_nk> belated HP BD
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: Hello, I am good :)
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and you?
<sonu_nk> m also goood.
<sonu_nk> belated happy birthday bro
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: thanks :)
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, i want to upgrade 14 to 16 ubuntu
<sonu_nk> should i do or now?
<sonu_nk> *not ?
<sonu_nk> my desktop have ubuntu 14 installed
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: 16.04 is better to my opinion but you should backup your /home folder first :)
<pavlushka> s/to/in
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: sonu_nk: 16.04 is better in my opinion but you should backup your /home folder first :)
<sonu_nk> ok..
<sonu_nk> there is nothing special in /home ..
<sonu_nk> i can resinstall
<sonu_nk> command ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: yes you can, its upto you :)
<sonu_nk> comand to upgrade ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: "do-release-upgrade"
<sonu_nk> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<sonu_nk> No new release found
<sonu_nk> hehehe
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: noticed that, give me a second
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<u-la-la> [ How To Upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS | DigitalOcean ] - https://www.digitalocean.com
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and take notes from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<u-la-la> [ XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, upgrading will effect on my other disk >
<sonu_nk> part ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: nope
#ubuntu-in 2017-07-21
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, yaar kuch solution h ?
<pavlushka> lets see :)
<sonu_nk> i am puting my haris
<sonu_nk> i am puting my hairs
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ok, you are pulling your hairs, right :)
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: give us the paste of "sudo apt autoremove" or "sudo apt-get autoremove", lets see
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: give us a paste of "do-release-upgrade -d", but dont confirm it
<sonu_nk> ok
<sonu_nk> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<sonu_nk> No new release found
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: go to the software and updates and go to the update tab and give us a screenshot on imgur.com
<pavlushka> "sofware and updates"
<sonu_nk> http://imgur.com/a/jNZNd
<pavlushka> sonu_nk:  check mark on all of the above and then do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<pavlushka> on the "software and updates" update tab
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and please give a screenshot of  "software and updates" update tab on imgut.com again
<sonu_nk> http://imgur.com/a/2g9K9
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: run "sudo apt clean"
<sonu_nk>  sudo apt-get clean done
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: try it, "sudo apt install inxi"
<sonu_nk> done
<sonu_nk> main bhai is pc ko  tod rha hu
<sonu_nk> hathode se
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: what is the result of  "dpkg -l update-manager-core" ?
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25137910/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> !info update-manager-core trusty
<lubotu2`> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.196.23 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 168 kB
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ok, you can do a fresh install from an ubuntu-16.04.2 iso (download it)
<sonu_nk> hahaha...
<pavlushka> :p
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: tumare pas hathode hai? :p
<sonu_nk> han h bhai
<sonu_nk> main village me rahta hu yahan sb kuch
#ubuntu-in 2020-07-19
<bholenath> Hi
<bholenath> All
<bholenath> I have a  problem and I thought I wil turn here to get help
<bholenath> Any one around ?
